

The 21st century guide to platform trolling: Apple edition - lazarus
http://arstechnica.com/apple/guides/2010/10/the-21st-century-guide-to-platform-trolling-apple-edition.ars

======
lzw
The irony is, of course, that this article is trolling. I got so far as where
they pretended that the 13" macbook doesn't exist and gave up. Of course,
there's no way anyone would ever use an iPad for the same purposes that people
bought 12" laptops in the past.

I continue to take the position that ars technica is an Apple bashing site
pretending to not be.

